# Most tragic user



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

@disillusioned 

Every thread he writes he says:

- It's over for every non-Chad. 
- All humans are evil, love doesn't exist.
- Living past 30 is pointless.
- Arts, science and politics are cope, nothing in live matters except sex.
- There is no solution for all problems in society (them being: women not wanting to have sex with non-Chads).
- The only cope is prostate stimulation.

Imagine living in Iceland and writing nihilistic threads on .org while using prostate stimulation as the only cope.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Nov 14, 2021)

Just be confident and be yourself. Women can sense it if you have a bad personality and it’s a turn off. Women love respectful, kind dudes.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> - Living past 30 is pointless.
> - Arts, science and politics are cope, nothing in live matters except sex.


He's literally right tho


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

never trust tales from a male sex toy collector


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> He's literally right tho


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

he's the white equivalent of curries living in mumbai writing blackpills (except he lives on an island/rock)


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> He's literally right tho


Cope, living at any age can be good, even as an oldcel. And arts and science aren't cope, people genuinely love to do it and don't only do it to get sex.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Cope, living at any age can be good, even as an oldcel.


theres no real pt, all u do is see ur body decay until ur inevitable death


AlexAP said:


> And arts and science aren't cope, people genuinely love to do it and don't only do it to get sex.


maybe arts arent tbf
science is just a new religion for atheists to follow, theres no reason or rationale to it at all

also they dont do it to get sex, but its just coping around the pt that the whole purpose is just for sex


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> theres no real pt, all u do is see ur body decay until ur inevitable death


Most humans at that age have families and money to travel and live more comfortably, later you will have grandkids and your memories from your life, also you can keep yourself healthy at any age.


curryslayerordeath said:


> maybe arts arent tbf
> science is just a new religion for atheists to follow, theres no reason or rationale to it at all


Science is great, it's about understanding the universe basically.


curryslayerordeath said:


> also they dont do it to get sex, but its just coping around the pt that the whole purpose is just for sex


How does that sentence make sense?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Science is great, it's about understanding the universe basically.


and which ppl actually understand the universe? thats just a fantasization that ppl repeat


AlexAP said:


> How does that sentence make sense?


they dont do arts or science as a means to get sex, but rather due to either a lack of sex or inferior physicality, use it as a distraction to cope w


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> he's the white equivalent of curries living in mumbai writing blackpills (except he lives on an island/rock)


How would you feel if you lived somewhere with 4 hours of daylight in winter


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> they dont do arts or science as a means to get sex, but rather due to either a lack of sex or inferior physicality, use it as a distraction to cope w


No this isn’t true life isn’t all about sex however its shit without it


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> No this isn’t true life isn’t all about sex however its shit without it


@curryslayerordeath confusing how?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> @curryslayerordeath confusing how?


not confusing, just flat out wrong!

what other purpose do you have?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> How would you feel if you lived somewhere with 4 hours of daylight in winter
> View attachment 1404325


but @intjcel has a girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> not confusing, just flat out wrong!
> 
> what other purpose do you have?


why don't you have sex then


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why don't you have sex then


because i am an ethnic incel 
i cannot fulfill my purpose in existence bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> because i am an ethnic incel
> i cannot fulfill my purpose in existence bro


why cant you go for curry girls


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> not confusing, just flat out wrong!
> 
> what other purpose do you have?


That’s a silly thing to say


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> but @intjcel has a girlfriend


He went on dates every week could have multiple


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why cant you go for curry girls


they either want better looking curries or non-curries, hence none for me


lutte said:


> That’s a silly thing to say


whats silly about it, lutte? what is your other purpose in life aside from sex?


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


>


@AcneScars Look Anglo Chad Bullying a Fellow Curry bhai.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> they either want better looking curries or non-curries, hence none for me
> 
> whats silly about it, lutte? what is your other purpose in life aside from sex?


If sex is the only thing you want you can go to india to escortmaxx
@Wallenberg outlined how you can have sex every day for years with just a few thousand dollars there


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> they either want better looking curries or non-curries, hence none for me


you showed me pictures of bloated currycels with hot curry girls yesterday


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> If sex is the only thing you want you can go to india to escortmaxx
> @Wallenberg outlined how you can have sex every day for years with just a few thousand dollars there


escorts = unnatural
i meant natural & reciprocated, not paid 


MarkCorrigan said:


> you showed me pictures of bloated currycels with hot curry girls yesterday


they mog me bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> escorts = unnatural
> i meant natural & reciprocated, not paid
> 
> they mog me bro


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> escorts = unnatural
> i meant natural & reciprocated, not paid
> 
> they mog me bro


You are brahmin you can go there and get as much sex without paying


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


>


He complains about not having sex but won’t consider seeing escorts
Seems to be just a romantic


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> - The only cope is prostate stimulation.


wat


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He complains about not having sex but won’t consider seeing escorts
> Seems to be just a romantic


im the same tho

i went to asian brothel once byut left

would maybe go to massage place cause cheaper and maybe fuck you


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

He’s right


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> wat


What wat? You don't like prostate stimulation?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> He’s right


about what


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> What wat? You don't like prostate stimulation?


@gigi loves it


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> about what


Sex is the only thing I care about in life and that’s what I’m looksmaxxing for


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Sex is the only thing I care about in life


Humans crave what they don't have, when you have it you will take it for granted and care about other things.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> im the same tho
> 
> i went to asian brothel once byut left
> 
> would maybe go to massage place cause cheaper and maybe fuck you


I wouldn’t see foreign prostitutes asian places seem super awkward


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> I wouldn’t see foreign prostitutes asian places seem super awkward


Why would anyone pay prostitutes as a white guy in Asia, you can get it for free.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Why would anyone pay prostitutes as a white guy in Asia, you can get it for free.


I meant asian brothels in the west


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> You are brahmin you can go there and get as much sex without paying


bro despite my posts 1) i dont think ppl there care abt that anymore, but idk 2) why would i wanna go brag abt caste to girls 


gigi said:


> Sex is the only thing I care about in life and that’s what I’m looksmaxxing for


you are a very smart man 
see @lutte @MarkCorrigan u guys just fail to admit it


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> I meant asian brothels in the west


in the west most white guys can fuck asian girls anyway


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> bro despite my posts 1) i dont think ppl there care abt that anymore, but idk 2) why would i wanna go brag abt caste to girls
> 
> you are a very smart man
> see @lutte @MarkCorrigan u guys just fail to admit it


Portuguesecel is wrong


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @disillusioned
> 
> Every thread he writes he says:
> 
> ...


It’s actually quite unfortunate since every essay he writes turns into a “lol y u massage prostrate” thread


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> bro despite my posts 1) i dont think ppl there care abt that anymore, but idk 2) why would i wanna go brag abt caste to girls
> 
> you are a very smart man
> see @lutte @MarkCorrigan u guys just fail to admit it


Im actually really smart I just don’t wanna waste my time educating u degenerates


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Im actually really smart I just don’t wanna waste my time educating u degenerates


i believe u gigi


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i believe u gigi


he's one of the dumbest users


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i believe u gigi


Honestly it has to be said portuguesecel just isn’t very smart


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Im actually really smart I just don’t wanna waste my time educating u degenerates


Cope


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Im actually really smart I just don’t wanna waste my time educating u degenerates


How do you call other people degenerates when the only thing you care about in life is sex.


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he's one of the dumbest users


Why (?)


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How do you call other people degenerates when the only thing you care about in life is sex.


Sex and psl


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Why (?)


the things you say


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Honestly it has to be said portuguesecel just isn’t very smart


Honestly probably way smarter than you


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> the things you say


Such as ….????


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Sex and psl


Even worse.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Such as ….????


too many to name


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How do you call other people degenerates when the only thing you care about in life is sex.


because there is no alternative purpose, so anyone trying to stray is 'degenerate'


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> too many to name


Nice argument. An argument a very smart person would make


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> because there is no alternative purpose, so anyone trying to stray is 'degenerate'


I thought u hated me


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Nice argument. An argument a very smart person would make


what's there to argue


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> what's there to argue


Name 3 dumb things I said. 
u can’t pick things I said when I was just larping or lying


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Honestly probably way smarter than you


I’d wager no


----------



## Jamesothy (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @disillusioned
> 
> Every thread he writes he says:
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. That boy's threads are bleak and depressing. I think it would be cool to live in Iceland though. I just wouldn't want him anywhere near me.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> I thought u hated me


i am wicked from disc bro, weve talked on vc (i think?)


lutte said:


> I’d wager no


how do u define how smart u are?


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> How would you feel if you lived somewhere with 4 hours of daylight in winter
> View attachment 1404325


I spend all of my time rotting inside with all my windows blocking the light from the sun anyway so I don't give af. If anything I hate sunlight and prefer living in the darkness.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Name 3 dumb things I said.
> u can’t pick things I said when I was just larping or lyi


Too many to count
You can’t hold a discussion about anything


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> because there is no alternative purpose


JFL even as a kid I knew that friends, hobbies and a deep purpose are very important in life.


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> I’d wager no


You’re Unironically dumb. To the point where I’d literally cry if I ever hear ur dumb low iq outdated conspiracy theories. You’re a nice jester here and I like ur persona


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i am wicked from disc bro, weve talked on vc (i think?)
> 
> how do u define how smart u are?


Not sure but smarter than any portuguese person that’s for sure


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Name 3 dumb things I said.
> u can’t pick things I said when I was just larping or lying



Big skull makes you incel
Taller people don't have proportionally bigger frames
Facial implants are a good idea


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Too many to count
> You can’t hold a discussion about anything


U can ? I won everything single argument against u tbh + most of the time I’m just not in the mood because arguing with stupid people generally triggers me and I need to maintain my mental health


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> Name 3 dumb things I said.
> u can’t pick things I said when I was just larping or lying








u also worship white girls you wouldn't fuck her cuz she's brown


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 14, 2021)

@gigi how do you feel about getting raped by subhuman serbs today?


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Big skull makes you incel


It’s a failo if too big. Mines disproportionately big 


MarkCorrigan said:


> Taller people don't have proportionally bigger frames


Never said that like ever. Just said that lanklets are very common 


MarkCorrigan said:


> Facial implants are a good idea


They are. Many people ascend 1-1.5 psl


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> You’re Unironically dumb. To the point where I’d literally cry if I ever hear ur dumb low iq outdated conspiracy theories. You’re a nice jester here and I like ur persona


This is the main problem with you you are very close minded, you don’t seem to comprehend even what you believe yourself you just refer to authority


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i am wicked from disc bro, weve talked on vc (i think?)


Oh it’s u jfl I didn’t know this was ur account ye I like u tbh 


curryslayerordeath said:


> how do u define how smart u are?


I personally think I’m smarter than average but that’s probably because of my ability to learn things quickly and I never really had to study hard to get top tier grades


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Not sure but smarter than any portuguese person that’s for sure


dont be racist 

he is a portuguese fields medalist!


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> U can ? I won everything single argument against u tbh + most of the time I’m just not in the mood because arguing with stupid people generally triggers me and I need to maintain my mental health


We havent had any arguments its just you posting ”omg ur so dumb” or similar until I get tired


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

@sytyl 

racist I hate you


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> This is the main problem with you you are very close minded, you don’t seem to comprehend even what you believe yourself you just refer to authority


How am I so close minded ? You literally believe 4chan theories u don’t trust science ( idk how considering we’re interacting with one another because of it). I do comprehend what I believe in I just believe it’s a waste of time to argue with someone who is clearly a fundamentalist, I’d happily vc with u or talk to u on discord someday if u want


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah this site is just a nihilistic shithole, I want to leave but I can't


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> How am I so close minded ? You literally believe 4chan theories u don’t trust science ( idk how considering we’re interacting with one another because of it). I do comprehend what I believe in I just believe it’s a waste of time to argue with someone who is clearly a fundamentalist, I’d happily vc with u or talk to u on discord someday if u want


Lets talk on discord pedro
I don’t use 4chan
Theres no such thing as ”trusting science” thats an absurd thing to say


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Lets talk on discord pedro
> I don’t use 4chan
> Theres no such thing as ”trusting science” thats an absurd thing to say


U have to trust the scientific method in order to even be taken seriously in today’s society you’ll be deemed as a fool if u don’t( and rightfully so)


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> dont be racist
> 
> he is a portuguese fields medalist!
> View attachment 1404364
> View attachment 1404365


Ilysm wicked


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @sytyl
> 
> racist I hate you


I was eating and saw this horrid roast beef of a brown pussy


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @sytyl
> 
> racist I hate you


The irony


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> I was eating and saw this horrid roast beef of a brown pussy


same
and i was eating fish too


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Nov 14, 2021)

Are you arguing against the points or just listing the tragedy?


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> dont be racist
> 
> he is a portuguese fields medalist!
> View attachment 1404364
> View attachment 1404365


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 14, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Are you arguing against the points or just listing the tragedy?


Arguing against.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> U have to trust the scientific method in order to even be taken seriously in today’s society you’ll be deemed as a fool if u don’t( and rightfully so)


When you say ”trust science” you mean something completely other than the scientific method


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> I was eating and saw this horrid roast beef of a brown pussy


Shes hot


----------



## mogstar (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> When you say ”trust science” you mean something completely other than the scientific method


?


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> ?


Most often it seems to mean ”trust the capital” or ”trust the narrative”


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> I spend all of my time rotting inside with all my windows blocking the light from the sun anyway so I don't give af. If anything I hate sunlight and prefer living in the darkness.


Both long days and long nights are hell


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> same
> and i was eating fish too


You admit you're white Stacey only


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> You admit you're white Stacey only


he's kate li only (she must approach first tho)


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> You admit you're white Stacey only


i want cute indid gf bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> he's kate li only


He wishes death upon brown girls


----------



## Cigarette (Nov 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> - Living past 30 is pointless.


45*


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i want cute indid gf bro
> View attachment 1404379


Phenotypes


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Phenotypes


He admitted he’d rather be incel than be with a dark skinned indian girl


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He admitted he’d rather be incel than be with a dark skinned indian girl


Dark skinned girls are cute


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He admitted he’d rather be incel than be with a dark skinned indian girl


Problem? 

is she dark skinned indian girl?


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Dark skinned girls are cute


Not to racist indians apparently


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He admitted he’d rather be incel than be with a dark skinned indian girl


good

pink pussy >>>>> brown pussy

keep ur head up king @curryslayerordeath


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Problem?
> 
> is she dark skinned indian girl?



She's light

You hate Dravidian women just like @Chadeep


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> She's light
> 
> You hate Dravidian women just like @Chadeep


Ok then, indeed, I hate Dravidian women!! 
Dark skinned [curry] girls


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Problem?
> 
> is she dark skinned indian girl?



She doesnt look much darker than those pictures you have saved of indian girls to post when someone accuses you of being white only


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> good
> 
> pink pussy >>>>> brown pussy
> 
> keep ur head up king @curryslayerordeath


Pink dick >>>>>> brown dick


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Ok then, indeed, I hate Dravidian women!!
> Dark skinned [curry] girls


I hate you


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Pink dick >>>>>> brown dick


man what is ur boomer ass doing on looksmax?





shouldn't you be playing bingo?


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> good
> 
> pink pussy >>>>> brown pussy
> 
> keep ur head up king @curryslayerordeath


Another self hating curry hindpoo detected


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Ok then, indeed, I hate Dravidian women!!
> Dark skinned [curry] girls


Good that you finally admitted it


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> man what is ur boomer ass doing on looksmax?
> View attachment 1404381
> 
> 
> shouldn't you be playing bingo?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Good that you finally admitted it


@sytyl admits it too


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Good that you finally admitted it


whats wrong with not liking dravidian women? they are disturbing looking bro


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @sytyl admits it too


nah I'm fine with girls of my ethnicity


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> nah I'm fine with girls of my ethnicity


But you date white.girls


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> whats wrong with not liking dravidian women? they are disturbing looking bro


There’s nothing disturbing looking about dravidian girls you’re simply racist

South indians girls are better looking than north indian girls and south indian men have higher SMV than north indians in the west


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> But you date white.girls


I'm ok with dating anyone that isn't curry/asian/black

with those, my kids wouldn't look like me or any of my family so it'd be weird, with anything else it's passable


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> But you date white.girls


Only because the family of the afghan girl he wanted to marry objected to him being from he wrong cave tribe tbf


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Only because the family of the afghan girl he wanted to marry objected to him being from he wrong cave tribe tbf


unironically what happened
she's married to some manlet (heavy weed smoking degen too) now, and her father lost a lot of money cuz of the pandemic 
jeez I'm vindictive


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Only because the family of the afghan girl he wanted to marry objected to him being from he wrong cave tribe tbf


ethnics being racist who would have thought


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> There’s nothing disturbing looking about dravidian girls you’re simply racist
> 
> South indians girls are better looking than north indian girls and south indian men have higher SMV than north indians in the west


how am i racist? dravidian curries are among the best historically and smartest among asians barring east asia

indeed south indians mog, so it should be easier for me to get north indian girls but i cant


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> how am i racist? dravidian curries are among the best historically and smartest among asians barring east asia
> 
> indeed south indians mog, so it should be easier for me to get north indian girls but i cant


you think they're disgusting cause of the colour of their skin


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> but @intjcel has a girlfriend


wonder what happened to that nigga


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> wonder what happened to that nigga


he ascended and left

same with @magnificentcel


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> how am i racist? dravidian curries are among the best historically and smartest among asians barring east asia
> 
> indeed south indians mog, so it should be easier for me to get north indian girls but i cant


You could get dravidian girls easily though if you moved back to india


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> wonder what happened to that nigga


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> You could get dravidian girls easily though if you moved back to india


i have never left the US except for going to Toronto bro and i cant speak anything except english
how am i supposed to survive elsewhere??


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he ascended and left
> 
> same with @magnificentcel


*he went out with some bitch from tinder a few times and left


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i have never left the US except for going to Toronto bro and i cant speak anything except english
> how am i supposed to survive elsewhere??


You don’t speak hindustani? Makes sense you’re assimilated and obsessed with whites


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> You don’t speak hindustani? Makes sense you’re assimilated and obsessed with whites


no bro i cant at all
most i know of any non english language is a bit of broken spanish cuz we had to take classes in MS jfl


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> no bro i cant at all
> most i know of any non english language is a bit of broken spanish cuz we had to take classes in MS jfl


How come? If I moved to a different country I would smack my children if they didn’t adress me in swedish


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> no bro i cant at all
> most i know of any non english language is a bit of broken spanish cuz we had to take classes in MS jfl


move to australia we have more white stacies for u

as long as you dont have computer science failo


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> How come? If I moved to a different country I would smack my children if they didn’t adress me in swedish


idk bro i just learned to read first in english and never ended up picking up the languages
my parents didnt rly give a shit abt anything i did jfl, so they never cared abt me not doing it


MarkCorrigan said:


> move to australia we have more white stacies for u
> 
> as long as you dont have computer science failo


australia is full of moggers tho 

and what is computer science failo?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> australia is full of moggers tho


how you think i compete


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> how you think i compete


you are one of those australian moggers that i fear


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> idk bro i just learned to read first in english and never ended up picking up the languages
> my parents didnt rly give a shit abt anything i did jfl, so they never cared abt me not doing it
> 
> australia is full of moggers tho
> ...


Sad 
I guess your parents don’t care about their culture and also are self hating


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> you are one of those australian moggers that i fear


ur taller than me and probably forward grown like all the curries here


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Sad
> I guess your parents don’t care about their culture and also are self hating


my parents are agnostic/atheist so i dont think theyre particularly conservative at all tbh, just view language as whatever u gotta speak when necessary


MarkCorrigan said:


> ur taller than me and probably forward grown like all the curries here


i am VERY recessed bro, its my worst failo
if i had good bones, id never log into this site again


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> my parents are agnostic/atheist so i dont think theyre particularly conservative at all tbh, just view language as whatever u gotta speak when necessary
> 
> i am VERY recessed bro, its my worst failo
> if i had good bones, id never log into this site again


Is hinduism even an actual religion
How is polytheism a thing in 2021 jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Is hinduism even an actual religion
> How is polytheism a thing in 2021 jfl


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Is hinduism even an actual religion
> How is polytheism a thing in 2021 jfl


ye it is jfl, theres even a big hindu nationalist party that is the most popular in india rn - basically like franco/spain but for india

i dont get it, but i dont rly understand truly believing in islam/christianity/etc either, even if it gives general ppl a sense of morality


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Is hinduism even an actual religion
> How is polytheism a thing in 2021 jfl


when we were kids, my indian friend didn't let me and some others into his house once cuz his mom said we're not hindus 

was probably canadian @curryslayerordeath


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i am VERY recessed bro, its my worst failo
> if i had good bones, id never log into this site again


mewing only works for ethnics lucky you


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> when we were kids, my indian friend didn't let me and some others into his house once cuz his mom said we're not hindus
> 
> was probably canadian @curryslayerordeath


mirin his high T mom, would have to conduct 3 prayer to vishnu to cleanse the house of a mudslime entering


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> mirin his high T mom, would have to conduct 3 prayer to vishnu to cleanse the house of a mudslime entering


A white person would never do that


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> A white person would never do that


white ppl would just rape their cousins in afghanistan instead


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> A white person would never do that


while most white people like @lutte wouldn't, I bet you would since you're actually racist


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> white ppl would just rape their cousins in afghanistan instead


according to you we'd be improving their shitskin genes


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


>


He doesn’t actually believe in any of that shit he just sees the stories as ”role models” I think


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> according to you we'd be improving their shitskin genes


not according to me, but according to most curries, yes


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He doesn’t actually believe in any of that shit he just sees the stories as ”role models” I think


varg is actually a surprisingly morally consistent "sfcel" ngl, nigga just wants to be in his lil village and be left alone lmfao
never seen anyone else legit arguing in support of native americans and against conquest


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> not according to me, but according to most curries, yes


@waqui98


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He doesn’t actually believe in any of that shit he just sees the stories as ”role models” I think


what do you think about his dietary advice should I start eating dandelions


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> what do you think about his dietary advice should I start eating dandelions


All I know is you can make tea from it and some people here make liquor with it


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> when we were kids, my indian friend didn't let me and some others into his house once cuz his mom said we're not hindus
> 
> was probably canadian @curryslayerordeath


Ironic af in hindsight tbh,  you probably have more aryan dna in you that you're average curry, maybe even your average brahmin.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> what do you think about his dietary advice should I start eating dandelions


He eats gut raping oat gruel because muh germanix tribes


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> mirin his high T mom, would have to conduct 3 prayer to vishnu to cleanse the house of a mudslime entering


He has more aryan dna in him than you, he's better than you.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He eats gut raping oat gruel because muh germanix tribes


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> He has more aryan dna in him than you, he's better than you.


Better how


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Better how


More Aryan dna the better you are, more native dna the more inferior you are. Hindus won't admit this but this is Literally what Hinduism is. The caste system is arranged in a top-down system where the higher caste are higher caste because they have more Aryan dna in them, and they placed themselves on the top while relegating the lower castes to the more native peoples.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> More Aryan dna the better you are, more native dna the more inferior you are. Hindus won't admit this but this is Literally what Hinduism is. The caste system is arranged in a top-down system where the higher caste are higher caste because they have more Aryan dna in them, and they placed themselves on the top while relegating the lower caste to the more native peoples.


Isnt @sytyl 100% aryan


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> He has more aryan dna in him than you, he's better than you.


@MarkCorrigan @lutte pajeets bigger sfcels than actual white people confirmed yet again


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Isnt @sytyl 100% aryan


No one is 100% pure Aryan anymore, it all comes down to has the highest percentage. And ironic af to Hindus the more west you go of India, the more Aryan dna you find, while the more eastern and inside of India you go into, the more prevalence of native dna you'll find. For instance I'm from Hyderabad which is a city in south india, and my dna says I'm more south indian, than I am north indian and central asian.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> @MarkCorrigan @lutte pajeets bigger sfcels than actual white people confirmed yet again


curries either hate white people or are white supremacists


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> @MarkCorrigan @lutte pajeets bigger sfcels than actual white people confirmed yet again


Arent you curry yourself, also Hindus are literally the original apartheidist. Lmao the caste system is the oldest system of official apartheid in human history. Really rich of Hindus to accuse ANYONE of being racist .


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> No one is 100% pure Aryan anymore, it all comes down to has the highest percentage. And ironic af to Hindus the more west you go of India, the more Aryan dna you find, while the more eastern and inside of India you go into, the more prevalence of native dna you'll find. For instance I'm from Hyderabad which is a cityin south india, and my dna says I'm more south indian, than I am north indian and central asian.


He’s afghan though so no indian native dna


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> curries either hate white people or are white supremacists


Or both at the same time


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He’s afghan though so no indian native dna


Wrong, south asian hunter gatherer DNA is found all the way up to Iran lmao, but obviously it's very small percentage ofc.


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

@sytyl being Aryan is about drinking milk, did you drink your milk today? I always drink 2-3 l


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Arent you curry yourself, also Hindus are literally the original apartheidist. Lmao the caste system is the oldest system of official apartheid in human history. Really rich of Hindus to accuse ANYONE of being racist .


NIGGA DO I CALL U A JIHADI TERRORIST WHO RAPES LITTLE GIRLS LIKE AISHA OR SMT???

THEN WHY WOULD U THINK IM RACIST AND WHITE WORSHIPPING JUST CUZ IM BRAHMIN JFL???


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Isnt @sytyl 100% aryan





lutte said:


> He’s afghan though so no indian native dna


white man bullying


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> NIGGA DO I CALL U A JIHADI TERRORIST WHO RAPES LITTLE GIRLS LIKE AISHA OR SMT???
> 
> THEN WHY WOULD U THINK IM RACIST AND WHITE WORSHIPPING JUST CUZ IM BRAHMIN JFL???


Notice how the indian feels compelled to mention his caste


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> @sytyl being Aryan is about drinking milk, did you drink your milk today? I always drink 2-3 l


yes bro
I drank 2 glasses today + ate bread and cheese just now


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> white man bullying


How?


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> yes bro
> I drank 2 glasses today + ate bread and cheese just now


Two???


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> @sytyl being Aryan is about drinking milk, did you drink your milk today? I always drink 2-3 l


is yoghurt aryan?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Notice how the indian feels compelled to mention his caste


he mentioned the apartheid caste system and said bc i benefitted from that, i cant talk abt him being sfcel/self hating/etc 

so it is relevant bro


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Two???


milk doesn't grow on trees bro it costs money


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> is yoghurt aryan?


I think so but I’m not sure if its that good


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> milk doesn't grow on trees bro it costs money


get your whore pregnant and milk her


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> NIGGA DO I CALL U A JIHADI TERRORIST WHO RAPES LITTLE GIRLS LIKE AISHA OR SMT???
> 
> THEN WHY WOULD U THINK IM RACIST AND WHITE WORSHIPPING JUST CUZ IM BRAHMIN JFL???



Aisha was a jb so it was legit tho .

Also it's not necessarily bad to accept white people are better ON AVERAGE compared to other ethnicities tbh, you're just accepting reality at that point. What is the motto of India again "truth alone triumphs" ?


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> he mentioned the apartheid caste system and said bc i benefitted from that, i cant talk abt him being sfcel/self hating/etc
> 
> so it is relevant bro


You mentioned it to assert your superiority


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> milk doesn't grow on trees bro it costs money


Milk is very cost effective you get a lot of protein and micronutrients


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> You mentioned it to assert your superiority


Yes he did.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Milk is very cost effective you get a lot of protein and micronutrients


milk is cheap as


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Yes he did.


If he bullies you just tag me he submits to me because I’m swedish


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> If he bullies you just tag me he submits to me because I’m swedish


I am not the typical pajeet bro
I ruthlessly bully nerdics like you instead


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> I am not the typical pajeet bro
> I ruthlessly bully nerdics like you instead


 

look at this chadlite dating paki femcel 

your black pill JBW theories


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> look at this chadlite dating paki femcel
> 
> your black pill JBW theories



she mogs him hard bro


----------



## sytyl (Nov 14, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> look at this chadlite dating paki femcel
> 
> your black pill JBW theories



could be you chad, but you're stacyjeeta only


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> she mogs him hard bro




type of girl that's white only


----------



## lutte (Nov 14, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> I am not the typical pajeet bro
> I ruthlessly bully nerdics like you instead


Can you tell @gigi he’s a low cast pajeet and needs to submit to his aryan superiors


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 15, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @disillusioned
> 
> - The only cope is prostate stimulation.


----------



## thecel (Nov 15, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> - It's over for every non-Chad.
> - All humans are evil, love doesn't exist.
> - Living past 30 is pointless.
> - Arts, science and politics are cope, nothing in live matters except sex.
> ...



Disagree
Somewhat agree. Human nature is fucked up, but love exists.
Somewhat agree. IMO life ends at 40 and not 30.
Somewhat agree
Somewhat agree
Disagree. Prostate stimulation isn’t the ONLY cope.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 15, 2021)

most science is cope.

I had a lecture about scientific research on cancer treatments and all I could think was 'cope'. Why do we care at all about some oldcels getting cancer jfl. Meanwhile nobody cares about improving the life quality of non oldcels.


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 15, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> type of girl that's white only



@LondonVillie @lutte would you


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> most science is cope.
> 
> I had a lecture about scientific research on cancer treatments and all I could think was 'cope'. Why do we care at all about some oldcels getting cancer jfl. Meanwhile nobody cares about improving the life quality of non oldcels.


What's cope about research on cancer treatments?


----------



## lutte (Nov 15, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @LondonVillie @lutte would you


Yes


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 15, 2021)

lutte said:


> Yes


I would fuck but her eyes are problematic. What's wrong with them?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 15, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> What's cope about research on cancer treatments?


Artificially extending life at old-age is immoral, unethical and a display of intense greed and narcissism. Especially considering since it's paid for through forced, involuntary, taxation and forced healthcare insurance programs. And it costs A LOT of money, decreasing the life quality of everyone paying for it as a result.

There's nothing more disgusting to me than a person above the age of 70 demanding society to pay and take of him and extend his pathetic life when that person can no longer sustain himself.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 15, 2021)

was short ugly and brown but i think he roped?

@LondonVillie 's threads depress me


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 16, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Artificially extending life at old-age is immoral, unethical and a display of intense greed and narcissism. Especially considering since it's paid for through forced, involuntary, taxation and forced healthcare insurance programs. And it costs A LOT of money, decreasing the life quality of everyone paying for it as a result.
> 
> There's nothing more disgusting to me than a person above the age of 70 demanding society to pay and take of him and extend his pathetic life when that person can no longer sustain himself.


Say this where I live and people will call you a sociopath.

Though tbh this might end up being a self-correcting problem if the covid 'vaccine' conspiracies are true. Rumors are going around that they will kill of the old first.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 30, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Artificially extending life at old-age is immoral, unethical and a display of intense greed and narcissism. Especially considering since it's paid for through forced, involuntary, taxation and forced healthcare insurance programs. And it costs A LOT of money, decreasing the life quality of everyone paying for it as a result.
> 
> There's nothing more disgusting to me than a person above the age of 70 demanding society to pay and take of him and extend his pathetic life when that person can no longer sustain himself.


You say this now but would you say this when your old? Your friends will get old, your spouse will get old. Would you want them all to die so young people can have more money? My dad is nearly 70, he is still in decent shape. He has to purchase some medication but he is in good shape for his age. 

Personally if I ever reach the point where I am crippled or disfunctional I would want to be eunthanised. But If I was old and just needed a bit of medication, which didn't impact my overall life quality I would prefer to have access to these resources. 

Humans don't work like this. Self preservation is such an innate instinct. The only way humans would just lay down and die would be through heavy indoctrination or if we lived under a hivemind entity. 

I don't mind paying for health care of the elderly, however there are alot of multi-millionaires and billionaires that possess too much money. Wealth should be distributed more evenly.


----------



## ropemax (Nov 30, 2021)

@LondonVillie is up there tbh


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 30, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> You say this now but would you say this when your old? Your friends will get old, your spouse will get old.


I barely have friends and can't get a girlfriend when I am young and in the prime of my life. JFL if u think this is an issue I will ever experience.

Now these old privileges chads want me to pay for their wife n shit aswell. It's fucking over.


----------



## oldcelloser (Dec 8, 2021)

gigi said:


> Sex and psl


good for you
looking good and having sex with 6+ are the most important things in life srs


----------



## TORMENT (Dec 8, 2021)

*@oldcelloser *

sex with a hot chick is great but feelings it brings lives a short life

religion, philosophy etc are only coping mechanisms that carry your life to nowhere

and money is like a dandelion, it creates pleasure, makes you happy seeing it but one soft blow of wind and it scatters into the air with your positive feelings, never to be seen again

but power is everlasting, solid and crushing, a thousand-year-old castle that managed to stop armies, shifted the fate of the region and most importantly withstood a force that no else one could stand against... 

time.

and power is exactly that castle.

your face carved into memories of every human being in the existence,

your voice capable of commanding masses at a moments notice,

your fist crushing people like they are mere ants,

and achieving immortality by still being remembered after thousands of years.


*it is the most important thing in this world and one should do everything in their capabilities to gain it*


----------

